# Vote for your favorite graphics chip manufacturer



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought that it would be interesting to see how the members of this community would vote on this  - I have tried to get the most relevant manufacturers that are left in this industry on that list, however if I've left someone out I am sorry.


----------



## wdq (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a real tough one. I have generally always preferred AMD for things like Eyefinity, more graphics memory, and those sorts of things. However lately I have really been liking the stuff NVIDIA has been doing with the 700 series.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd vote in order:

1-  AMD/ATI 

2-  Nvidia

3-  Intel HD Graphics

-

-

100- Then here's SIS for me.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

*@**wdq* I've been an ATI fan since the 90's, and I've been constantly running a CrossFire setup since 2010 while upgrading once or twice a year. This year I about had it with their drivers and I've switched to a pair of GTX 680's and all I can say is that I really like them.


----------



## Zen (Jun 29, 2013)

nBetter


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

*@A Jump From Let* I've changed the poll to allow multiple choices, should have done that in the first place since I'm mixing here discrete with embedded and mobile graphics


----------



## jarland (Jun 29, 2013)

Guess I have to go with ATI purely on the reasoning that I bought this iMac in 2009 for my Final Cut/After Effects machine and I'm still playing brand new games at perfectly reasonable settings. It's a Radeon HD 4850 in it. Nothing fancy, still kicking though.


----------



## Joodle (Jun 29, 2013)

I always liked AMD/ATI for some reason, nVidia is good though but I don't like them


----------



## Francisco (Jun 29, 2013)

I got ATI's in my rig right now but I'm not sure if I'd get ATI again. I'm not sure if they've improved but I know for many many years AMD was always breaking things with their drivers.

Francisco


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I know for many many years AMD was always breaking things with their drivers.


Sadly they are still breaking things *@**Francisco*  For example they still haven't fixed the annoying cursor issue where the mouse cursor in Windows would randmly be made smaller and multiplied, I have seen incompatibilities with FireFoxe's hardware acceleration and their drivers (eg. run VLC and FF at the same time and one will die). Nvidia has their own fair share of driver screw-ups (in 2010 they released a driver that shut down the GPU fan  and allot of people lost their cards), and there are other small incompatibilities here and there, but they are relatively insignificant.

The biggest reason why I've switched was Photoshop and Adobe Premiere: in Windows Photoshop CS6 was displaying artifacts on AMD cards. First I've swapped the cards, but when that didn't fix the issue I just gave up on my 7950s.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 29, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@A Jump From Let* I've changed the poll to allow multiple choices, should have done that in the first place since I'm mixing here discrete with embedded and mobile graphics


I'm just being against SiS out of the fact it made me suffer badly when I got it embedded in my motherboard back then, hardly runs shittiest games and at unexpectedly low frame rates.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

*@**A Jump From Let* The situation during the 90's, when SiS was doing pretty well due to the fact that they offered a cheaper alternative to Intel / VIA, wasn't much dufferent then it is today. Back then if you wanted a quality solution your clear choice was Intel, but if you were running AMD then VIA was nearly your only decent option. Then there were a bunch of other small chipset manufacturers liek ALi (with their Alladin chipset, lol).

Who here remembers 3DFx?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm using a Linux desktop, so I don't know what real PC gaming is but I've got two Nvida's in here so I can run 4 monitors (but only have two monitors). Total video memory of 2GB ain't too shabby.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 29, 2013)

@Marc M.  I've got a motherboard with most components by SiS, it was in 2008, and SiS (Mirage 3, I guess) did extraordinary poor even compared to Intel,  and does unbelievable with 3D rendering, hardly ran a 10-15 years old console game on an emulator that has minimal 3D graphics and pixel count, for PC games I don't believe it was able to run anything 3D released later than 1998 at over 2 frames/sec! Did some benchmarks and my netbook running Intel Atom and chipset did better.


----------



## Tux (Jun 29, 2013)

NVidia


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 29, 2013)

Currently I'm using AMD in my desktop. My netbook has Nvidia Ion in it though with Optimus which is pretty neat.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm a heavy photoshop user, I use an ATI card. It's awesome. 1gb memory is not too bad either.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

nVidia is generally my preference. But my HTPC is running AMD.


Both my primary and secondary desktops have nVidia. My desktop has a 2GB GTX670, while my secondary has two GTX 550ti cards.


AMD Radeon cards usually have more memory but they use slower memory bus usually.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 30, 2013)

Nvidia.

Running an GTX 570.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm currently using an Nvidia card, but I'm hoping to switch to an AMD card soon. I'd have to say AMD cards offer a wide range of varieties (pricing-wise) so you can get one with almost any budget. I'm using an Asus GTS 450 right now, which is quite a weak card in today's world of PC gaming.

I'm looking at the Sapphire HD 7870 XT (which is Tahiti based, similar to the 79xx line-up of cards), because that'd be enough to provide me good framerates for all the upcoming "next-gen" games. Or.. I could just get a Playstation 4.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jul 1, 2013)

nVidia has always treated me well


----------



## Jamson (Jul 1, 2013)

I've always gone with an Nvidia card, and they've treated me well and i've gotten great use from them. However, i recently bought an AMD card for a great price, so it'll be interesting to see how it goes for me.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 4, 2013)

I like NVIDIA, AMD, and Intel. Intel is good for when you just need graphics. Nothing super fancy, though the Intel HD 4600 and 5200 are supposed to be decent. NVIDIA is good for when you want power, but cost isn't a super big issue. AMD is also good for power, but when cost is somewhat important. Also, NVIDIA I find best for laptops, since THEIR Graphics-Switching solution is much better than AMD's. NVIDIA is also decent for Linux. I haven't had any issues getting an NVIDIA card working on Linux, while I have had issues getting an AMD card working.


----------

